# Hydraulic control valve questions



## fismo

I have a B4200 Kubota with a B1620 loader. The loader and bucket goes down very slowly but otherwise works fine. I changed the hydraulic/transmission fluid and cleaned the screen. I greased all of the pivot points on the loader. It is still going down slowly. I am going to disconnect the rams and see if the bucket goes up and down smoothly without restriction. If it still goes down slowly the only thing I can think of is to replace the control valve. Northern Tools has several valves, but I'm not sure which one is the right one. My control valve has one lever which controls lift arms up and down and up down and bucket tilt.There are 6 hoses, input, output, A,B,C,D. The one that I think I need from Northern has 2 levers. Do I need a two spool valve to give me up and down for the arms and up and down tilt for the bucket. Thanks.

Wayne


----------



## Rusty

Some tractors are equiped wirh a flow control valve, check your manual to see if you have one that may need adjustment


----------



## fismo

I looked through the manual, such as it is, and it did not mention a flow control valve, but thanks for the idea.


----------



## Thomas

On some of B models there a black knob under seat area allows flow,if move the slightest affect flow..might be worth look


----------



## fismo

There is an adjustment for speed or flow that is a bolt with a lock nut on it. I marked the position that it was set to and then turned it CCW which was the way to increase the speed or flow. It had no effect on the loader. From what the manual says, I think it changes the up and down speed for the 3 pt hitch. Thank you for the idea.

I also have checked the quick disconnect hose connections to see that they were fully coupled.

I'm still trying to figure out what type of a control valve that I would need to replace the one that it is on the tractor, if it comes to that. Would a four way or four position valve give me up and down on the loader and tilt up and down on the bucket? I'm not sure what 4 way or position means. On my control valve there is one handle that you push forward and back to elevate the lift arms. When you tilt the lever L or R there is a yoke on the handle that pushes in or pulls out a second piston that is parallel to the other. So, what I'm thinking is that the valve is a 2 spool valve with one handle. Is that correct?


----------



## boudreaux

You have a 2 spool valve. Move the rubber boot and make sure the spool is moving all the way. Sometimes the linkage loosens and doesn't allow the spool to move all the way.


----------



## jman9404

My b2920 has a position on the loader stick that equalizes all the pressures. My dealer told me if the bucket gets slow push it there. It was far right, a click past pushing it to raise the bucket. Like using the float forward only to the left instead. Make sense?


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## thirdroc17

Standard Double Action, 2 spool valve, one with float. AKA, a loader valve will work. The odds of an off brand being a direct bolt on, not very good.


----------

